# 

## Mad_Natellla

!
          ,      ,      ,           4 .
                     .
  93     . 
 :	
1 -         /  .      40   .   -    ?
2                ?
3-        ,     ?
    .

----------


## YUM

.
1.      "  ",         ,
2.            ,      . . ..   , -   ,    .
3.        .      .  .

----------


## Mad_Natellla

*YUM*, 
  ?

----------

> *YUM*, 
>   ?


-

----------


## Mad_Natellla

!

----------


## Mad_Natellla

,         ,    ?

----------


## Mad_Natellla

*YUM*,  !
         ?   ,          .           ?

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,  !
>          ?   ,          .           ?


? :EEK!:  



> :	
> 1 -         /  ...


,   : , ,    .    ? 
  .     .     10 . 5. (1/2  !)    5000 /  .   (  22).   10000.
 .  - ,    .  - .
            ...
       .  8000 /   (22 - 2*4 ) .. 16.
    227 ,   455 
.  

              .         ,  ,  "" .
     "    ".
  -  ,   ,        (     )         .    ,     ,   - .
        ,     ,      .  ... :Wink: 
 ,     .

----------


## Mad_Natellla

*YUM*,   . , ,    .
  227  .    455?  ,  10000/22,          : _      . 8000 /   (22 - 2*4 ) .. 16._    : *  8000  16* (   22-2*4,  14)?
    : *           ,        ,      2011  2012 ?*
*               ?*

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,        ,      2011  2012 ?


,         ,     .



> ?


.

----------


## Mad_Natellla

*echinaceabel*, 




> ,         ,     .


   ?     ,  2011  2012 ,    2013 .   ,    2011-12 .      2013 .  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2011  2012 ,    2013 .   ,    2011-12 .






> 2013 .  ?


.

----------


## GriesseHek

) 
        ,       ,      .  ,    ?    ?          ,   .. ,       ,      ,          .

----------


## Mad_Natellla

*echinaceabel*,   ,   



> ,         ,     .


   . , .

----------


## echinaceabel

+ (    ),               .

----------


## Mad_Natellla

*echinaceabel*, 
   ,    2013 .     2011 .,           12 .

----------


## echinaceabel

,      ,   ,    ?

----------


## Mad_Natellla

*echinaceabel*, 
 .        ( 140 )?

----------


## YUM

> ...              ?


    .      -     .
    :    1       . (   :Stick Out Tongue:       ,   )




> ...  8000  16 (   22-2*4,  14)?


 .     ... ,     :Big Grin:  
,        ,   11-12 ,    . 
,   :
-         ;
-           (   ,       
 ,    ,       ...)

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


     "   " (. 92  )  "  " (. 93  ).      ,     __             ,            ,   , ,  .
__  __   (    ,   4 ,    , , , , ),       ,      (. 254  ).      ,          ,  ,     1-4 .         , YUM  .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,      (. 254  )


 ,     ,   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> echinaceabel, 
>  .        ( 140 )?


      ,     - .1.1 . 14 255-:
 ,     ,    1  ,   ,    ,   ,    ,           ,        ,  ,        , ,      , ,        . *              (  ,   ),  ,        ,       .*                        ,    "   ,  ".

----------


## Mad_Natellla

*YUM*, 
 !
    30 .      ,         01  (  )?

----------

